# HB6??



## WackSack (21/5/17)

Anyone have stock of LG HB6's??






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (21/5/17)

Check with Vape Cartel @KieranD @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/5/17)

They have HB2, just as good. 
Need them for a mech?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (21/5/17)

WackSack said:


> Anyone have stock of LG HB6's??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi we have LGHB2 in stock in both Johannesburg & Cape Town


----------



## WackSack (21/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> They have HB2, just as good.
> Need them for a mech?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Yep for a mech.. So hb2's are jsut as good? 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## WackSack (21/5/17)

capetocuba said:


> Hi we have LGHB2 in stock in both Johannesburg & Cape Town
> View attachment 95407


Where is your shop in JHB? 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

WackSack said:


> Where is your shop in JHB?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Greenside and Meyersdal to my knowledge @WackSack 
Check out their website

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WackSack (21/5/17)

Thanks all

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/5/17)

WackSack said:


> Yep for a mech.. So hb2's are jsut as good?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


yeah man, i use HB2s in my tubes on a 0.14 ohm build, runs it like a champ.

if you could get the pink hb6s then yes, sign me up for 8 of em.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WackSack (21/5/17)

I want to be running 1 flat or even lower

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/5/17)

WackSack said:


> I want to be running 1 flat or even lower
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



On a tube??


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (22/5/17)

WackSack said:


> Yep for a mech.. So hb2's are jsut as good?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Most of us use Mooch for battery specs. That screengrab was from his latest battery chart. The 2 batteries look to have the same specs.


----------



## WackSack (22/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> On a tube??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


 yep


Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## WackSack (22/5/17)

capetocuba said:


> Most of us use Mooch for battery specs. That screengrab was from his latest battery chart. The 2 batteries look to have the same specs.


Ill check and download.. Thanxx!  

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/5/17)

WackSack said:


> yep
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



That is very very brave brother.
0.1 will draw 42amps. 
Can't do that even with HB6s. (32A CDR)

May I suggest get yourself the geekvape mech pro.. Dual battery parrallel, shares the amps, you can build 0.8 and still be safe. 

Personally I would not go below 0.14 on a single cell tube mech. That's asking for issues.

Don't know how much experience you have with mechs, and if you're experienced, I'm sorry for preaching. 
Just had some red flags pop up in my head here. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WackSack (22/5/17)

Know the risks  just trying to minimise with the best possible bat.. As for mech knowledge I'm in the process of doing a six batt series-parallel mech so I've done quite a bit of research and have been using mechs for a while(tuggy, twisted triple(reg chips and mosfet removed),nemesis tube, temple 22 hybrid, DYI series box, BBB, avlife clone,..) But it's awesome to see that im not the only oak warning gents about the dangers of not meching properly 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/5/17)

Yeah man. 
The worst possible publicity the vaping community could possibly get is some guy blowing his face up. 
You just know Beeld would be all over that shit.

But yeah. The best you can get on our shores are those HB 2s


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WackSack (22/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Yeah man.
> The worst possible publicity the vaping community could possibly get is some guy blowing his face up.
> You just know Beeld would be all over that shit.
> 
> ...


So true.. Thanks brother bean

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------

